# aw32 hydraulic fluid or sae30w motor oil



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

i currently run aw32 hydraulic fluid and i keep on hearing people puttin motor oil, motor oil an 2 cylcle mixes and even tranny fluid. How come there is such a varity in the oils people choose to run?
What benifits does running the different oils have?
What oils are not recomended?
post your comments i want to know the truth.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2006)

aw32 ONLY i have run motor oil in the past, and aw32 is by far the best for street or competition :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

aw32 is the shit even when its cold outside.it still flows nice.


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Apr 20 2006, 06:11 PM~5281421
> *i currently run aw32 hydraulic fluid and i keep on hearing people puttin motor oil, motor oil an 2 cylcle mixes and even tranny fluid. How come there is such a varity in the oils people choose to run?
> *


Because people as a whole are idiots. In this case, they use whatever they have lying around as fluid.

aw32 all the way


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

i use some shit they call tellis 32 not sure if spelled right


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

32


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

nd30 i run


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Apr 20 2006, 05:11 PM~5281421
> *i currently run aw32 hydraulic fluid and i keep on hearing people puttin motor oil, motor oil an 2 cylcle mixes and even tranny fluid. How come there is such a varity in the oils people choose to run?
> What benifits does running the different oils have?
> What oils are not recomended?
> ...



because they think it doesnt make difference and its cheap


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

i run nd30 :dunno: works for me, little slow in winter sometimes and the hydraulic oil makes more sense, but meh :dunno:


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

where do u find aw32? i tried looking for that R&O at walmart but no luck.


----------



## macc (Apr 19, 2006)

When I originaly bought my car the previous owner used tranny fluid. I was told that tranny fluid was not good and it can eat up the seals. This would explain why when I got the car it had leaks about everywhere. I switched to 30w and have had no problems since. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Apr 20 2006, 09:43 PM~5283321
> *where do u find aw32? i tried looking for that R&O at walmart but no luck.
> *


Napa auto parts im sure some other part store carry it too or a tractor supply store
i have a ? for the other the use the aw32 does it work different from the motor oil or is it the higher the # the thinker it is because i know there is also a aw 46 i believe it is and when i was doing some reserch on the net i found that the aw46 bassicly= the thinkness or velocity of 30 weight oil but it has the anti wear and anti heat chemicals in it because its made to run in tractors all day long and not break down in velocity so have any of you tried the aw46 instead of the aw32 and if so how did it do??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 20 2006, 08:57 PM~5282760
> *nd30 i run
> *


same here :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

HERSERY SURUP YO


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 20 2006, 08:55 PM~5283395
> *Napa auto parts im sure some other part store carry it too or a tractor supply store
> i have a ? for the other the use the aw32 does it work different from the motor oil or is it the higher the # the thinker it is because i know there is also a aw 46 i believe it is and when i was doing some reserch on the net i found that the aw46 bassicly= the thinkness or velocity of 30 weight oil but it has the anti wear and anti heat chemicals in it because its made to run in tractors all day long and not break down in velocity so have any of you tried the aw46 instead of the aw32 and if so how did it do??
> *




big tony 46 is thicker then 32 

at the store i get my oil from they have 32 46 and 90 in 4 gallon buckets i was wondering the same thing so i shock them one ata time and the 90 felt like syrup
then the 46 was a little more slushy the 32 is the most fluid of them all


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i just use the cheapest engine oil i can find


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Around here 4 gallon container of hydraulic fluid=$20-$30. Why use motor oil?


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

becouse its 89cents a quart.. And it is the same as 42 hydrolic oil.. :biggrin: $20 for a jucg of juice or $5 for 6qts.. :uh: I use hydro oil tho. Becouse it is lighter and does not stain when it leaks in the truck.... :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I use ND Sae 30. So far so good but yes, a little slower when it's colder


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

R&O


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 20 2006, 07:28 PM~5281943
> *aw32 is the shit even when its cold outside.it still flows nice.
> *


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 20 2006, 07:28 PM~5281943
> *aw32 is the shit even when its cold outside.it still flows nice.
> *


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Apr 20 2006, 11:43 PM~5283321
> *where do u find aw32? i tried looking for that R&O at walmart but no luck.
> *


i get mine from a automotive chain call carquest


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

when I change my car oil I just put it in my in my pump  












































j/k :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

thats funny becouse I have seen sum shit like that... Along with batteryy cable grounds and exposed wires.. :uh:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 20 2006, 09:55 PM~5283395
> *Napa auto parts im sure some other part store carry it too or a tractor supply store
> i have a ? for the other the use the aw32 does it work different from the motor oil or is it the higher the # the thinker it is because i know there is also a aw 46 i believe it is and when i was doing some reserch on the net i found that the aw46 bassicly= the thinkness or velocity of 30 weight oil but it has the anti wear and anti heat chemicals in it because its made to run in tractors all day long and not break down in velocity so have any of you tried the aw46 instead of the aw32 and if so how did it do??
> *


IN MY TRAIL AND ERROR FAZE I USED ALL THERE WAS OUT THERE, BUT FOUND THAT RANDOL 46(AW 36) IS THE BEST I HAVE RUN INTO. IT WILL NOT FOAM AND MAINTAINS ITS VISCOSITY AT A WIDE RANGE OF TEMPS. MY GEARS HAVE LASTED LONGER AND I NOTICED A QUICKER RESPONSE FROM THE DUMPS WHEN I USED IT, YOU WONT REGRET IT IF YOU USE THE OIL.


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

i use straight ND aunt jemima in my pumps....runs smooth and smells nice too :biggrin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Apr 21 2006, 05:22 PM~5288921
> *i use straight ND aunt jemima in my pumps....runs smooth and smells nice too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SO YOU SUCK ON THE HOSE WHEN YOU BLEED THE LINES?


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Apr 21 2006, 05:33 PM~5288976
> *SO YOU SUCK ON THE HOSE WHEN YOU BLEED THE LINES?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ahah guess i gotta put some cakes underneath they hit switch


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Would you hydraulic oil into your car motor no I dont think so, so please dont put motor oil into your hydraulic pumps thatst why its call HYDRAULIC OIL AND MOTOR OIL read my signature


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

nd 30. wall mart bitchs.


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

_"a gear pump is a gear pump.


the oil pump in your engine is a gear pump, just like the pumphead in the hydraulic pump. "_



quote from TATTOO-76

makes sence


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Apr 21 2006, 07:50 PM~5289076
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ahah guess i gotta put some cakes underneath they hit switch
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: ya Wal-mart in case when I am broke and need to change the fluid.. Gas is going crazy so oil is about to screw us all over.. :angry:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Apr 22 2006, 11:00 AM~5291630
> *"a gear pump is a gear pump.
> the oil pump in your engine is a gear pump, just like the pumphead in the hydraulic pump. "
> quote from TATTOO-76
> ...



I WAS GOING TO TYPE THAT, THANKS FOR QUOTING ME.


FUNNY THING IS, BACK WHEN PEOPLE WERE USING FENNER PUMP HEADS (LIFT GATE PUMP HEADS) THOSE WERE RECOMMENDED FROM THE FACTORY TO BE USED WITH 30ND MOTOR OIL. 

I DONT KNOW WHAT IS SUPPOSED TO BE USED IN THE MARZ HEADS, DONT REALLY CARE, I BEEN USING 30ND IN EVERY CAR I HAVE EVER OWNED/LIFTED FOR OTHERS FOR OVER 12 YEARS NOW, NEVER HAD A PROBLEM, SO I WILL NEVER CHANGE.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

for normal lift and lay motor oil is fine, prohopper recomends it on there web site........... for hopping it tends to get super foamy, the aw-32 is best


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Just dont use trannty fluid!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Apr 22 2006, 10:00 AM~5291630
> *"a gear pump is a gear pump.
> the oil pump in your engine is a gear pump, just like the pumphead in the hydraulic pump. "
> quote from TATTOO-76
> ...



Yeah your right! But Ive always heard to use hydro fluid. but to his, his own.


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 22 2006, 11:33 AM~5292154
> *I WAS GOING TO TYPE THAT, THANKS FOR QUOTING ME.
> FUNNY THING IS, BACK WHEN PEOPLE WERE USING FENNER PUMP HEADS (LIFT GATE PUMP HEADS) THOSE WERE RECOMMENDED FROM THE FACTORY TO BE USED WITH 30ND MOTOR OIL.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

being north of the border the 30gets kinda think come fall time. thats what i am running now. but will make the switch when i hit the road the next time.. if i ever get the thing put back togeather. lol


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

i run R & O hydro fluid cheap and with a bit of a substance i put in it it dont foam as much and doesnt thicken as much as oil in the cold


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

aight i run 10 30 and i'll tell you why!! (as it was explained to me)

basically we're using hydraulic pumps off of those power gates on big trucks that are used to delivery that furniture to your house!!! now those pumps are only meant for 12 v of power and are fine with hydaulic fluid!!! but were pushing alot more of it through these pumps!!! so we need the added protection that motor oil can give us!!! and that hydraulic oil can't!!! 

now this makes sense to me so why not!!! i've used 5-30 too not much of a difference!!! 

So is this true in some way or have i been completely lied to and should kill myself for being an idiot and believing this nonsense!!! and would i really find any advantage to swtiching to aw32 over good old castrol 5 30? 

_Chris


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@Apr 24 2006, 12:52 AM~5300827
> *aight i run 10 30 and i'll tell you why!! (as it was explained to me)
> 
> basically we're using hydraulic pumps off of those power gates on big trucks that are used to delivery that furniture to your house!!! now those pumps are only meant for 12 v of power and are fine with hydaulic fluid!!! but were pushing alot more of it through these pumps!!! so we need the added protection that motor oil can give us!!! and that hydraulic oil can't!!!
> ...



No...
You want to use 30ND....... ND= Non-Detergent and will not foam like 5w-30 or 10w-30 or whatever you are using.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@Apr 23 2006, 08:52 PM~5300827
> *aight i run 10 30 and i'll tell you why!! (as it was explained to me)
> 
> basically we're using hydraulic pumps off of those power gates on big trucks that are used to delivery that furniture to your house!!! now those pumps are only meant for 12 v of power and are fine with hydaulic fluid!!! but were pushing alot more of it through these pumps!!! so we need the added protection that motor oil can give us!!! and that hydraulic oil can't!!!
> ...


that makes no sence,

a fork lift uses hydraulics oil they arnt 12 volt
what about back hoes and excavators they use hydraulic oil?

its a hydraulics pump not a car engine

do you put car oil in a lawn mower? nope you put 2 stroke oil in why becauses its a two stroke engine!

we run hydraulics pumps not penzoil pumps or castrol pumps.


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

alright so ND oil is better then normal oil but aw32 is the best is this correct? Thanx for clearing that up!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: im gonna shoot somebody lol!!!! _Chris


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

i use breast milk, it doesnt work very well i just like shopping for it :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

R & O hydraulic oil never let me down :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Apr 24 2006, 02:22 AM~5301254
> *that makes no sence,
> 
> a fork lift uses hydraulics oil they arnt 12 volt
> ...


EXCAVATORS AND BACK HOES DONT USE THE SAME KIND OF PUMP HEADS WE USE IN OUR HYDRAULIC PUMPS, OR MAYBE YOU DO, BUT WE DONT.

ACTUALLY, YOU DO PUT CAR OIL IN A LAWN MOWER DUMBASS, LAWN MOWERS ARE NOT 2 STOKE.


AND AS FAR AS THE GEARS INSIDE A PUMP HEAD, THEY ARE EXACTLY LIKE THE GEARS IN AN *ENGINES* OIL PUMP, SO USE SOME KIND OF EDUCATION BEFORE YOU POST STUPID SHIT LIKE THAT NEXT TIME.


BEFORE YOU KNOW IT, YOUR GOING TO BE A DIPSHIT LIKE BIGNASTYBEAGLE.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Apr 24 2006, 12:36 PM~5302938
> *R & O hydraulic oil never let me down :biggrin:
> *



YEAH, BUT YOU HAVE ONLY BEEN LOWRIDING FOR LIKE 3 YEARS. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


THAT WOULD BE LIKE ME GIVING ADVISE ON THE BEST BASEBALL GLOVE ON THE MARKET, BECAUSE I NEVER PLAYED BASEBALL. :uh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

i have been in the game for a minute or two, and motor oil works just fine for everyday street setups, but trust me bro when you start adding voltage and spinning the shit out of that pump head motor oil tends to get foam, someone told me its because motor oil is not enginered to be pressurized as much as hydraulic oil, your hydraulic pump should be reaching several thousand pounds, not very many motors running that much oil pressure


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Apr 24 2006, 01:16 PM~5303217
> *i have been in the game for a minute or two, and motor oil works just fine for everyday street setups,  but trust me bro when you start adding voltage and spinning the shit out of that pump head motor oil tends to get foam, someone told me its because motor oil is not enginered to be pressurized as much as hydraulic oil, your hydraulic pump should be reaching several thousand pounds, not very many motors running that much oil pressure
> *



WELL, ABOUT 5 YEARS AGO, I OWNED A CUTLASS THAT KILLED BACK BUMPER WITH 2 PUMPS TO THE FRONT AND 10 BATTERIES. ON 30ND. HARDLY EVER REPLACED A PUMPHEAD OR BURNED A MOTOR. ND=NON DETERGENT, HARDLY NO FOAM AT ALL. PLUS THERE ARE ADDITIVES THAT ARE ENGINEERED TOWARDS TURBO CHARGED CARS THAT CUT DOWN ON FOAM ALSO.



THAT IS PROOF ENOUGH FOR ME. I LIFTED MY FIRST CAR OVER 12 YEARS AGO, USED 30ND, AND I STILL USE IT IN EVERY SETUP I DO, NO PROBLEMS.


SO WHY CHANGE.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 24 2006, 10:24 AM~5303287
> *WELL, ABOUT 5 YEARS AGO, I OWNED A CUTLASS THAT KILLED BACK BUMPER WITH 2 PUMPS TO THE FRONT AND 10 BATTERIES. ON 30ND. HARDLY EVER REPLACED A PUMPHEAD OR BURNED A MOTOR. ND=NON DETERGENT, HARDLY NO FOAM AT ALL. PLUS THERE ARE ADDITIVES THAT ARE ENGINEERED TOWARDS TURBO CHARGED CARS THAT CUT DOWN ON FOAM ALSO.
> THAT IS PROOF ENOUGH FOR ME. I LIFTED MY FIRST CAR OVER 12 YEARS AGO, USED 30ND, AND I STILL USE IT IN EVERY SETUP I DO, NO PROBLEMS.
> SO WHY CHANGE.
> *


 umm i dont know maybe because you have been using the wrong shit for so long......... :0 just playing bro, there is shit that i am set in my ways about also :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Apr 24 2006, 01:39 PM~5303399
> *there is shit that i am set in my ways about also  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I'm with Tattoo-76 on this one...my first car in '93 had Nd 30 in it and have used it since..although there was a time my dumbass was using Reds specially formulated oil.. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

i see both sides, one makes more sense, but i also use nd30 and my shit is good to go, so why change a good thing? haha


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

what is different about hydraulic fluid to engine oil? does anyone actually know


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Apr 24 2006, 05:53 AM~5301942
> *i use PENIS milk, it doesnt work very well i just like shopping for it  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 24 2006, 10:24 AM~5303287
> *WELL, ABOUT 5 YEARS AGO, I OWNED A CUTLASS THAT KILLED BACK BUMPER WITH 2 PUMPS TO THE FRONT AND 10 BATTERIES. ON 30ND. HARDLY EVER REPLACED A PUMPHEAD OR BURNED A MOTOR. ND=NON DETERGENT, HARDLY NO FOAM AT ALL. PLUS THERE ARE ADDITIVES THAT ARE ENGINEERED TOWARDS TURBO CHARGED CARS THAT CUT DOWN ON FOAM ALSO.
> THAT IS PROOF ENOUGH FOR ME. I LIFTED MY FIRST CAR OVER 12 YEARS AGO, USED 30ND, AND I STILL USE IT IN EVERY SETUP I DO, NO PROBLEMS.
> SO WHY CHANGE.
> *


i thought OGs didnt roll cutlass. you know mediocre lowriders like a cutlass


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2006, 04:08 PM~5305005
> *i thought OGs didnt roll cutlass.  you know mediocre lowriders like a cutlass
> *


I wanna see pics :0 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

wait i thought lowriding wasnt about hopping or killing back bumper


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2006, 04:08 PM~5305005
> *i thought OGs didnt roll cutlass.  you know mediocre lowriders like a cutlass
> *



Some mediocre Lowriders have Impalas, like us 
We only have 63 and 64 rags.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i dont know im just repeating what was told to me. i read on layitlow that lowriding isnt about hopping and it isnt about g bodys with off the shelf pumps and wheels.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2006, 04:12 PM~5305029
> *wait i thought lowriding wasnt about hopping or killing back bumper
> *


Well when you have been Lowriding for 12 years, you've pretty much done it all and an expert of the LIFESTYLE


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2006, 04:15 PM~5305053
> *i dont know im just repeating what was told to me. i read on layitlow that lowriding isnt about hopping and it isnt about g bodys with off the shelf pumps and wheels.
> *


I gez it's okay if you already have 2 show cars


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 24 2006, 03:16 PM~5305057
> *Well when you have been Lowriding for 12 years, you've pretty much done it all and an expert of the LIFESTYLE
> *


12 yrs damn thats a long time


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2006, 04:12 PM~5305029
> *wait i thought lowriding wasnt about hopping or killing back bumper
> *


hahahha........the response should be interesting


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:roflmao: I got a good way to answer this question. I can ask the Homie Dave Marquez from HiLow. He's holding a world record right now if I'm not mistaken. I'll find out and let you know.


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

aight i got an idea to make everybody happy!!! mix half nd 30 and half aw32!!!! HAHA!!!! and a drop of tranny fluid for the retards out there lol!!!! but aight so its a throw up between nd-30 and aw-32!!!! I'll try both in seperate cars with identical setups and if possible be the same model cars!! and see which hops better and stick with which ever is cheapest or responds best!!!!! _Chris    :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 24 2006, 06:08 PM~5305005
> *i thought OGs didnt roll cutlass.  you know mediocre lowriders like a cutlass
> *



yeah. funny shit aint it.


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

i think i would have to agree with classic customs on this one i run aw32 and its been good to me , my younger brother runs sae 30 nd though , it makes sense that under high pressure and extreme abuse that it would work better most motor oil is expected for bieng part of the combustion process


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

but i suppose you can use both, but personally use hydraulic fluid and only recommend hydraulic fluid


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 24 2006, 09:07 AM~5303156
> *EXCAVATORS AND BACK HOES DONT USE THE SAME KIND OF PUMP HEADS WE USE IN OUR HYDRAULIC PUMPS, OR MAYBE YOU DO, BUT WE DONT.
> 
> ACTUALLY, YOU DO PUT CAR OIL IN A LAWN MOWER DUMBASS, LAWN MOWERS ARE NOT 2 STOKE.
> ...


wow i sence a lot of hostility from you.

since you are the all wise about what oil to use in a *Hydraulic pump* are any of these certified to be used for my setup?

now this one is good for colder temp i assume. im only hitting a switch for a couple seconds so my oil should not head up correct wold this oil work?










but then i got to thinking at 72 volts there is some major rpms happening there so i found this oil is this the one i should use?









now it came to me you must be a super hero, one of those X men or something because you figured out that a hydraulic pump in farm equipment dosnt have the same gear as what we use in our pumps. thats true but i never did see a back hoe try to hop... are the hydraulics pumps we use just an upgraded and re-enginered form of a lift gate pump?. with a better pump head in it to create more pressure and volume? 

seriously i was trying to illustrate that we use a hydraulics pump so you would think that the use of hydraulic oil in it would be the smart thing to do! not engine oil

oh yeah this oil is for you wonder boy should i use it in my pumps?

its got oil in the name....


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Apr 25 2006, 06:30 AM~5308365
> *wow i sence a lot of hostility from you.
> 
> since you are the all wise about what oil to use in a Hydraulic pump  are any of these certified to be used for my setup?
> ...



wow, you proved nothing, except that you like to type alot of non-sense.


im still waiting to see a 2-stroke lawn mower.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 25 2006, 08:41 AM~5309602
> *wow, you proved nothing, except that you like to type alot of non-sense.
> im still waiting to see a 2-stroke lawn mower.
> *


:dunno:

http://www.mowdirect.co.uk/acatalog/NEW__V...AWN_MOWERS.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

they also make 4 stroke weed eaters my buddy has one its bad ass


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 25 2006, 09:41 AM~5309602
> *wow, you proved nothing, except that you like to type alot of non-sense.
> im still waiting to see a 2-stroke lawn mower.
> *


I want a 2 stroke lawn mower


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 25 2006, 04:24 PM~5311510
> *I want a 2 stroke lawn mower
> *



imagine how fast it would turn up rpms.



tuned pipe................................badingdingdingdingdingdingbahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 24 2006, 07:01 PM~5306039
> *yeah. funny shit aint it.
> *


not really whats funny is that you come on here and rag on people who drive g bodies or any other car for that matter with "off the shelf setups" how you call them in the past then you say that you had a cutlass with 10 batteries hitting back bumper when you also say lowriding is not about hopping? you confuse me mr og caddy wasnt that caddy gonna be a radical one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2006, 07:11 PM~5312564
> *not really whats funny is that you come on here and rag on people who drive g bodies or any other car for that matter with "off the shelf setups" how you call them in the past then you say that you had a cutlass with 10 batteries hitting back bumper when you also say lowriding is not about hopping? you confuse me mr og caddy wasnt that caddy gonna be a radical one.
> *



how about you worry about yourself and get off my nuts bitch.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 25 2006, 04:21 PM~5312609
> *how about you worry about yourself and get off my nuts bitch.
> *


atleast im out riding and i didnt have to steal a damn thing to afford it


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2006, 07:11 PM~5312564
> *not really whats funny is that you come on here and rag on people who drive g bodies or any other car for that matter with "off the shelf setups" how you call them in the past then you say that you had a cutlass with 10 batteries hitting back bumper when you also say lowriding is not about hopping? you confuse me mr og caddy wasnt that caddy gonna be a radical one.
> *



how about this, why dont you worry about yourself and stop following me around this website like a little stalking bitch. 


ive owned many cars, and many products. i dont diss people over g-bodys, i like them myself. 

maybe if you would read the good that I say and stop worrying about the bad or trying to make everything I say look negative you would see things differently, until then stop being a bitch.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

when you went to LA did you take your knee pads with you?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2006, 07:24 PM~5312618
> *atleast im out riding and i didnt have to steal a damn thing to afford it
> *



i dont know why you keep insinuating that I steal anything because I dont and I havent. you dont know me bitch, and you dont know shit about me.



why dont you be glad that when you didnt have enough money on your credit card for the window crank gaskets that sent you for free AND PAID FOR MYSELF, and then you put them on your inside door handles (rookie mistake) dont be mad because i clowned you about that.



if you got anything else to say about me, save it, maybe you will have a chance to confront me face to face, until then, remember this is the internet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2006, 07:27 PM~5312637
> *when you went to LA did you take your knee pads with you?
> *


seriously, why dont you stop following me around this website, its getting old.


and if you must know why I was in LA, its was to attend a car club meeting.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

as long as the dog is barking he cant bite shit


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2006, 07:40 PM~5312664
> *as long as the dog is barking he cant bite shit
> *



and as long as the bitches are stalking their will be drama.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hey dont go editing your posts i read it. u dont have to back up your words now


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2006, 07:41 PM~5312666
> *hey dont go editing your posts i read it. u dont have to back up your words now
> *



im trying to be nice. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 25 2006, 04:28 PM~5312645
> *
> why dont you be glad that when you didnt have enough money on your credit card for the window crank gaskets that sent you for free AND PAID FOR MYSELF, and then you put them on your inside door handles (rookie mistake) dont be mad because i clowned you about that.
> *


yea let me tell you how mad i was. your opinion doesnt really matter to. thats why i havent even bothered to fix that little mistake.just keep bumping about what you have had and what you have and what youre gonna have. you give us all a good laugh but you dont even know it


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 25 2006, 07:43 PM~5312673
> *yea let me tell you how mad i was. your opinion doesnt really matter to. thats why i havent even bothered to fix that little mistake.just keep bumping about what you have had and what you have and what youre gonna have. you give us all a good laugh but you dont even know it
> *


thats good to know.


you are just 1 person.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Why the fuck is every topic on here turn into a drama fest and a fight just use what you prefer and what works for you and let the other guy do the same thing i personlly have used both and in "MY FINDINGS" coming from the hopping stand point not the lay and play everyday set up motor oil even ND30 foams up and cavitates and i use aw 46 over aw 32 because when i did some research on it it bassicly crosses over to the same consistancy as 30 wieght oil but it has anti heat anti wear and anti foaming agents in it because its made to run in tractors and backhoes all day long and not break down so like i said use what you like and works for you and let the other guy do the same


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 26 2006, 03:43 AM~5315198
> *Why the fuck is every topic on here turn into a drama fest and a fight just use what you prefer and what works for you and let the other guy do the same thing i personlly have used both and in "MY FINDINGS" coming from the hopping stand point not the lay and play everyday set up motor oil even ND30 foams up  and cavitates and i use aw 46 over aw 32 because when i did some research on it it bassicly crosses over to the same consistancy as 30 wieght oil but it has anti heat anti wear and anti foaming agents in it because its made to run in tractors and backhoes all day long and not break down so like i said use what you like and works for you and let the other guy do the same
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 26 2006, 01:43 AM~5315198
> *Why the fuck is every topic on here turn into a drama fest and a fight just use what you prefer and what works for you and let the other guy do the same thing i personlly have used both and in "MY FINDINGS" coming from the hopping stand point not the lay and play everyday set up motor oil even ND30 foams up  and cavitates and i use aw 46 over aw 32 because when i did some research on it it bassicly crosses over to the same consistancy as 30 wieght oil but it has anti heat anti wear and anti foaming agents in it because its made to run in tractors and backhoes all day long and not break down so like i said use what you like and works for you and let the other guy do the same
> *



I use synthetic transmissionm oil, cuz it's lighter and faster :uh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 26 2006, 01:43 AM~5315198
> *Why the fuck is every topic on here turn into a drama fest and a fight just use what you prefer and what works for you and let the other guy do the same thing i personlly have used both and in "MY FINDINGS" coming from the hopping stand point not the lay and play everyday set up motor oil even ND30 foams up  and cavitates and i use aw 46 over aw 32 because when i did some research on it it bassicly crosses over to the same consistancy as 30 wieght oil but it has anti heat anti wear and anti foaming agents in it because its made to run in tractors and backhoes all day long and not break down so like i said use what you like and works for you and let the other guy do the same
> *



Big Tony against Jason's Cutlass. :biggrin: :biggrin: Nose to Nose


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: DIPPINIT, SIXONEFORLIFE, Corbin, lone star, 713ridaz, TATTOO-76, NOTORIOUS76, og caddy, Bowtie Legacy, Baghdady, Mr Impala, onestopimpalashop, Jason J

Damn, this should get good :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 26 2006, 03:03 PM~5317856
> *Big Tony against Jason's Cutlass.  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Nose to Nose
> *


ummmmmmmmm no, got out of that.  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 26 2006, 12:03 PM~5317856
> *Big Tony against Jason's Cutlass.  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Nose to Nose
> *


I sold my cutlass it chipped anyways LOL


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 26 2006, 11:09 AM~5317897
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: DIPPINIT, SIXONEFORLIFE, Corbin, lone star, 713ridaz, TATTOO-76, NOTORIOUS76, og caddy, Bowtie Legacy, Baghdady, Mr Impala, onestopimpalashop, Jason J
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 26 2006, 12:43 AM~5315198
> *Why the fuck is every topic on here turn into a drama fest and a fight just use what you prefer and what works for you and let the other guy do the same thing i personlly have used both and in "MY FINDINGS" coming from the hopping stand point not the lay and play everyday set up motor oil even ND30 foams up  and cavitates and i use aw 46 over aw 32 because when i did some research on it it bassicly crosses over to the same consistancy as 30 wieght oil but it has anti heat anti wear and anti foaming agents in it because its made to run in tractors and backhoes all day long and not break down so like i said use what you like and works for you and let the other guy do the same
> *


:thumbsup: preach! :thumbsup:


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

thats kind of what i was thinking. let everybody use whats best in there minds. but i can understand the point of this thread. because personally i have used regualr 5 30 in set ups before and never ran into trouble and some times after heavy use it would hit quite the same<because of the bubbles> so this thread taught me about ND oil and aw. because of this thread i'll probably start using the AW fluid. So its letting people who don't know, know about whats out there. I agree though that tranny fluid and brake fluid isn't a smart choice do to the seals deminishing and crap but hey thats the other dudes problem not mine haha. _Chris


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

how is the aw46 compared to aw32 for hoppin and does aw 46 have advantages over aw32 ?


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

i don't have any experience with this oil yet but from what i hear the aw 46 is thicker so i will pump a little slower and give you more friction protection. 32 i would think is the less viscous so it would pump faster but also give a little less protection. if i'm wrong let me know. _Chris


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 25 2006, 08:41 AM~5309602
> *
> im still waiting to see a 2-stroke lawn mower.
> *


Not trying to start an argument or change the topic, I know its a car website so i dont expect everybody to know all there is about lawn mowers.

But as for 2 stroke lawn mowers, almost every company out there has made a 2 stroke mower, theres a good reason to why they make them. With a 2 stroke mower you dont have an oil level problem, so when you are mowing on a steep hill you dont have to worry about the oil all going to one side of the motor and starving the crank, with a 2 stroke the oil is in the gas, so if the angle is so bad the worst your going to do is starve the motor of gas and its going to stall on you :thumbsup: 


I own a 2 Stroke Toro mower and its been one of the best mowers I have owned.


Anyways back to the topic, I have always ran ND30, next time I do a system for myself though I am going to switch to something else though to try it out but ND30 has been reliable for me.

Since I am quoting Tattoo here, i will also agree with him, somewhere he said something about Fenner Stone pumps, in my Fenners I would have never ran anything but ND30 in those, I agree with you on that one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALOW1_@Apr 29 2006, 12:06 AM~5336598
> *Not trying to start an argument or change the topic, I know its a car website so i dont expect everybody to know all there is about lawn mowers.
> 
> But as for 2 stroke lawn mowers, almost every company out there has made a 2 stroke mower, theres a good reason to why they make them. With a 2 stroke mower you dont have an oil level problem, so when you are mowing on a steep hill you dont have to worry about the oil all going to one side of the motor and starving the crank, with a 2 stroke the oil is in the gas, so if the angle is so bad the worst your going to do is starve the motor of gas and its going to stall on you  :thumbsup:
> ...



well thanks alot, now you got me wanting a new mower. 2 stroke engines are bad ass.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Apr 26 2006, 02:09 PM~5317897
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: DIPPINIT, SIXONEFORLIFE, Corbin, lone star, 713ridaz, TATTOO-76, NOTORIOUS76, og caddy, Bowtie Legacy, Baghdady, Mr Impala, onestopimpalashop, Jason J
> 
> ...


:roflmao: Jason logged in three times?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 29 2006, 08:47 AM~5337946
> *:roflmao: Jason logged in three times?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I just noticed that, lol. Thats impossible though, I dont have multible names, I just change the same name. :biggrin:


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 29 2006, 05:31 AM~5337932
> *well thanks alot, now you got me wanting a new mower. 2 stroke engines are bad ass.
> *


I agree, I love 2 strokes...... you would like a ride on my Yamaha


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

tranny fluid ate up my seals, no problems wit nd 30


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

lol big that makes since. you notice how a tranny has no rubber parts any where near the oil? thats why!!! :twak: hehe! But yeah nd 30 is what alot of my homeys and i use. I'll try the aw oils here next time and change the oil in any pumps. Yo does royal purple make aw oils? _Chris


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@Apr 30 2006, 11:08 PM~5346079
> *lol big that makes since.  you notice how a tranny has no rubber parts any where near the oil?  thats why!!!  :twak:  hehe!    But yeah nd 30 is what alot of my homeys and i use. I'll try the aw oils here next time and change the oil in any pumps.  Yo does royal purple make aw oils?  _Chris
> *



lol, transmissions have many o-rings inside. :uh: :uh: :uh:


they only leak when the seals dry out, as long as fluid is circulating they dont leak.


----------



## TRUSTY (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 29 2006, 07:03 AM~5337957
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I just noticed that, lol. Thats impossible though, I dont have multible names, I just change the same name.  :biggrin:
> *



hahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

I just use water...it dont hurt anything...and its environmentally safe


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

okay i haven't seen them rubber seals im a have to take a look again lol. i i'll stick to my comments on brake fluid haha. im a go drop the th-400 out of my shit right now and tear it apart haha. _Chris :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@May 1 2006, 07:40 PM~5351695
> *okay i haven't seen them rubber seals im a have to take a look again lol.  i i'll stick to my comments on brake fluid haha.  im a go drop the th-400 out of my shit right now and tear it apart haha.  _Chris :biggrin:
> *



you dont even have to go that far, your dipstick seals with a RUBBER o-ring. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


the front and rear seals HAVE RUBBER IN THEM.


the filters seals WITH RUBBER......................... :uh:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

why would transmission fluid eat seals anyways?

what is different about it compared to engine oil or hydraulic oil?


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

i was wanting to know exactly where to get the aw32 at in michigan, detroit area?
i looked at murrays and auto zne and nothing today?


and luck? pm a ***** with info please!


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

try northern tool or try any carquest , some truck stops might also have some do you have a fleet farm in michigan , most farm or tractor places have it


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Theres different type of rubber seals out there just like theres different oils out there the rubber seals in trannys are made to be used with tranny fluid liek i said before use what you want and what works for you if seen it many time a buddy of mine will take what ever opil he has in the shop mix and match dont matter what type or hydro oil moto oil what ever just to fill his pumps up and then pull the car out of the garage and bam 3-4 licks on the bumper its more than just the oil its alot of things oil is just one part of the system


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

> *BIGTONY Posted Today, 02:41 AM
> Theres different type of rubber seals out there just like theres different oils out there the rubber seals in trannys are made to be used with tranny fluid liek i said before use what you want and what works for you if seen it many time a buddy of mine will take what ever opil he has in the shop mix and match dont matter what type or hydro oil moto oil what ever just to fill his pumps up and then pull the car out of the garage and bam 3-4 licks on the bumper its more than just the oil its alot of things oil is just one part of the system *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Str8 Clownin' (Nov 18, 2005)

I MIX SLICK 50 WITH CHAIN SAW OIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 20 2006, 06:35 PM~5282602
> *i use some shit they call tellis 32 not sure if spelled right
> *


I'm going to rty Tellus 32 in my next car. We use that at my job and it's off the hook. Doesn't break down in extreme conditions.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

on my most recent ride i put in gear oil, works great


----------

